# St. Joe Bay Scallop Reports ?



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone been scalloping in St. Joe Bay since the season opened ?
I heard the algae bloom had suspended the opening day for 2 weeks.
So has it been opened yet ?

Any intel will be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Still closed, we are going there Labor Day weekend to snorkel and look at them


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Tom,
So if you're going to look at them, I'm guessing the season probably 
won't open at all this year?

Anyhow, let us know what you see!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Best Defense said:


> Thanks Tom,
> So if you're going to look at them, I'm guessing the season probably
> won't open at all this year?
> 
> Anyhow, let us know what you see!!!


I have been talking to The Chamber of Commerce over there, they stated"We will be surprised if it opens this year"

The problem is the fresh water entering from the man made canal due to the amount of rain this year. It has been suggested that a lock needs to be installed to prevent the pollution from entering the Bay.

We have about 30 of us headed that way, and since the season isn't going to open, we decided to to go any way and support Port St Joe. So we will be fishing, and playing, collecting sea shells, and looking at scallops.

I even rented a golf cart for the weekend as well to have another toy to play with. I think we have a total 7 boats going.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Ever tried Steinhatchee? I hear there's good scalloping there just a little farther.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Dagwood said:


> Ever tried Steinhatchee? I hear there's good scalloping there just a little farther.


Not yet, maybe next year


----------

